# Maching a Ford Super Duty Wheel Hub to Make a Wheel Adapter for a VW



## ruzter (Jun 10, 2016)

I have a Volksrod project.

For my rear wheels, I need a wheel adapter to go from VW beetle 4x130mm to 8 x 170mm which is a ford super duty F250. needless to say they don't make this and I would be too cheap to buy them anyways.

Here is a mockup I CNC'ed from MDF







 


 

I got the front hubs today ($15 each) and plan to machine them as my first lathe project that I do by myself on my lathe.

Basically I will machine off everything that isn't the flat disk and drill holes for the 4 VW lugs. I will leave a lip on the front for the rim to register on.

For my front rims, they are aluminum with a 4x100 pattern so I will just mill/drill  and alternate pattern for 4x130 (pic at the end)








View attachment 808


----------



## Alexander (Jun 10, 2016)

Dude that is awsome. Why do you want to use the big truck wheels? Looks cool and road worthy.


----------



## ruzter (Jun 11, 2016)

Alexander said:


> Dude that is awsome. Why do you want to use the big truck wheels? Looks cool and road worthy.



Thanks!

I wont be using those tires. They are 16 inch rims so I can get almost any tire I want and it is a wide rim so I can use a wide tire.  Plus I got them for $30 a piece. I have some 265 wide tires to try, I will have to see if they are too big. I picked a 8 lug rim because it is easy to space 4 lugs between 8. going 4 to 5 is a pain and requires a 2 piece adapter or one with a funky offset lug.

The rim I got are also reversible and they look quite funky mounted reverse.

thanks for the comment


----------



## ruzter (Jun 11, 2016)

Aluminum wheels have new lug holes! just need to chamfer them.  My first time really milling. Gotta love a DRO.  I may put dummy lugs in to fill the unused holes. Anyone know why the pics come in rotated and how to fix them?


----------



## EricB (Jun 12, 2016)

Let's see some pics of the rest of your project!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruzter (Jun 15, 2016)

EricB said:


> Let's see some pics of the rest of your project!
> 
> Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


I will  when there is something to see besides a half tore apart VW


----------



## Jyman (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey ruzter,

I would love to know more about your project, I love old cars and trucks. Do you plan on taking it out to any shows when it's finished. By the way I'm in The park also


----------



## ruzter (Jun 18, 2016)

Jyman said:


> Hey ruzter,
> 
> I would love to know more about your project, I love old cars and trucks. Do you plan on taking it out to any shows when it's finished. By the way I'm in The park also




 Well originally I was hoping to have it done for the car show at the church on Wye road and clover bar in late August but you know how that is.  I have three weeks off in early August when I'm hoping to get lots done. Again you know how that goes. I'll try to take some pictures and post them in separate thread


----------



## Janger (Jun 19, 2016)

ruzter said:


> Anyone know why the pics come in rotated and how to fix them?
> 
> View attachment 813


You're holding the camera upsidown! Haha. Seriously though are you going from Apple product through a Windows pc? I've noticed this before and I think Microsoft is spinning it deliberately.


----------



## JohnW (Jun 19, 2016)

The rotation problem is with the capabilities of the image editing and display software you are using - whatever it is. It may even be your iPhone not setting the orientation data properly when the image was taken.

Many digital cameras (just about everything in the last 5-7 years) have an acceleration sensor so they can detect when way the camera was oriented when a picture is taken. In most cases the image data stored in the file will be saved as it was taken off of the sensor (after correcting for the upside-down and backwards image created by the lens). If you rotate the camera by 90 degrees, the pixel data stored in the JPG usually remains the same, but there is additional image meta data called EXIF tags that are stored inside the file. That usually includes data such as the lens opening, focal length and shutter speed used on the image. Where there is an acceleration (gravity) sensor, it will usually include the "orientation" data tag, which indicates where the "top" and "left" side of the image is.

The orientation data can be wrong when the camera is pointed nearly straight up or down when there is no real indication of what the "top" of the image should be in reference to gravity.

The issue is whether the image editing and viewing software you use (including the rendering engine in the browser, and the HTML generated by the forum software) properly handles the EXIF orientation tag.

For instance, the image with the tire on the rim includes the following EXIF metadata:

Camera - Apple iPhone 5s back camera
Taken - 2016-06-11 @ 4:06:35pm
1/15 sec, f2.2, iso 320, 4.2mm focal length, no flash in automode.
Orientation: 1

The orientation tag indicates how the image should be viewed. the software displaying the image may rotate it as it thinks it should, or it may not rotate it at all. For instance:

When I see the image using IE11, or Chrome V51, I see that image with the top at the left.
When I download it and see the thumbnail in Windows Explorer under Win7, I see it with the top at the left as well.
Opening it in Photoshop V5.1, it is rotated correctly.
Windows Paint and Windows Photo viewer do not rotate it correctly.
Breeze Browser rotates it correctly.
The handling of orientation meta data is supposed to be standardized, but it is not quite right in the real world.


----------



## ruzter (Jun 19, 2016)

Janger: ok thanks!


----------

